# Post-op visits



## BRETT (Jul 12, 2011)

Can someone please explain what is considered a post op visit ?  How many visits can there be and is there a time frame associated with the post op period?  A patient of ours had a diagnostic laparoscopy done on 5-26-11.  She came in on 6-9-11 to discuss results and for her incision to be checked.  on 6-17-11, she came in with problems related to the incision and she again came in today complaining of problems with her incision.   Are these all considered post-op visits??  My next question:  what diagnosis code would you use for an incision check?   Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## LindaEV (Jul 12, 2011)

Post op care is any visit that _relates_ to the surgery, including incisional care_ within the global period. _There is no limit to post op visits within a global period. Whatever the physician see's fit.

"Normal" complications are generally included in your post op visits, and not separately billable.

If the patient needs a return trip to the OR due to complications, then that surgery is billable.

Google "medicare global surgery package" for a good definition.


----------



## BRETT (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you


----------

